

Earthquake Hits Myanmar, 7.0 Magnitude - shawndumas
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/

======
laujen
This has raised a lot of discussion here in the NW about Cascadia fault line,
which runs off the coast and causes an 8.0 or higher earthquake about every
250 years. It has been 311 years since the last one.

